
AST matchers and Clang refactoring tools - swah
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2014/07/29/ast-matchers-and-clang-refactoring-tools
======
ufo
Does anyone know how this compares to Generic Programming in Haskell? There
are lots of different approaches the Haskell people took when solving this
problem of traversing ASTs.

[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Generics](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Generics)
[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Research_papers/Generics](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Research_papers/Generics)

